# Minolta Raw format



## Warfarin (Jun 17, 2022)

So not sure if I made a mistake or not as something just hit me.  I love Minolta film cameras and I have a KonicaMinolta Dimage Z2 that takes great pictures.  Anyway since the Z2 is so good I decided to bid on a Minolta 7D and it looks like I’m going to win the auction.  My question is this, did Sony keep the same raw file format when they bought out KonicaMinolta?  All the software I’m looking at from the KM days are Windows 98/ME/XP format.  I’m guessing they will work on my Vista machine but I have read that it doesn’t work on 8 or higher.  Hence the question about Sony using the same format.  Can’t really use it’s full potential if I can’t access the raw files.  Or if Sony doesn’t is there any programs out there that do recognize the KM format?  Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## PhilW (Jun 27, 2022)

Sony changed the file extension from .MRW in the Konica-Minolta days to .ARW in the Sony lineup. Photoshop opens both file extensions and I believe Photoshop Elements does too. 

There is a vintage book you might want to check on. It was published back in 2005 in the Magic Lantern Guides titled "Konica-Minolta Maxxum 7D/Dynax 7D" by Peter K. Burian. Quite a bit of information in it. The 7D is a great camera!


----------



## Warfarin (Jun 27, 2022)

Thanks for the reply.  At the last few minutes of the auction the price shot up past what I was willing to pay.  But this is good information in case I try again to get one


----------



## PhilW (Jun 28, 2022)

Not certain if you work with ebay or not, but have noticed several 7Ds out there with prices all over the map. I have some newer digital cameras, but what I like about the 7D is the glass viewfinder. Another good outet to check is KEH.com. I have purchased some items through them and never had any problem with any of the cameras or lenses.


----------



## Warfarin (Jun 30, 2022)

KEH Is a good option.  And yes I was going through eBay. I have a lot of Minolta glass from my film cameras and wanted a digital option.


----------

